# 2 GSD's need a good home



## nickmasciotti (Sep 18, 2012)

I had found 2 german sheppard puppies on the street about a year ago. After trying to find the owner and nobody caliming them, I decided to keep them. Due to recent job changes I will not have the time to give them a proper home. I am looking for someone who has the time, space, and money to give them a good home. They are about 2 years old. House trained and very well behaved. It is very hard for me to give them up but it is the right thing to do. Please contact me for any additonal info @ [email protected]


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It might help if you also give your general location, any pictures??


----------



## DiezelnSamson (Sep 18, 2012)

Where are you located and do you have pics


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Where are you?


----------



## wilnjin19 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Gsd*

yes,,,,where are you located, do you have Pics, we would be interested !!!!


----------



## DOGLOVER25 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there anyway to go seperatley? Where are you located?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a very similar post from the same person from last year I recognize the email address


----------

